# Why are snapon & mac tools overpriced vs Craftman?



## The Strokes (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm about to start buying tools and would like 1 major brand to stick with and I'm leaning towards craftman except when specialty tools are needed. So why are snapon and mac tools so overpriced when it comes down to the same tool? Like a adj.stubby ratcheting wrench set?
What do ya think or prefer? Oh btw the way why does craftman lack a 14,16,18&19mm when it comes to ratcheting wrench?


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Why are snapon & mac tools overpriced vs Craftman? (The Strokes)*

for certain tools it is better to go with snap on/cornwell/matco, etc because they are made of better materials and a lot of things craftsman just doesnt make. 
for example you cant get extra long craftsman wrenches for more leverage like you can with the big name brands, snap on offers "flank drive" on some of their combination wrenches that bites the bolt/nut better and reduces slip.
things like snap on ratchets and gear wrenches have more teeth for smoother quieter operation and only have like 5* of rotation before the next click for tight spaces unlike craftsman.
its nice for actual mechanics to just hop on the tool truck ever week and finance your tools, and if something breaks you can get it fixed/replaced on the truck.
however some things you are just paying for the big name, things like impact sockets and whatnot i will not spend $400 for sets when the metal is basically the same quality between craftsman and snap on, etc. and craftsman is 1/4 of the price.


----------



## The Strokes (Feb 7, 2009)

thanks thats what i needed to know. i dont work at a shop so I dont get the truck stops but like just yesterday i needed the #10 poly drive and snapon has it for $29.95, matco $46 and mac has it for $21.75. Found a mac guy on the street and bought it from him, but like I said I'd really like a 1 brand to stick with and it might be snapon.


----------



## Kudagra (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (The Strokes)*

BTW...Mac and Craftsman are owned by Stanley tools...so alot of them are already the same.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (Kudagra)*

Craftman tools are good quality consumer grade tools but they're not a truly high quality professional grade tool. It seems long ago that someone in Sears accounting department has figured out that they can make more money producing a tool that's slightly lower quality but still plenty good enough for the average user and replacing the odd faulty or broken tool then they can making truly high quality tools that don't break.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (The Strokes)*

I used impact sockets from harbor freight and even walmart. never broke one of them yet and they are helluva cheaper than snapon. 
like the guy mentioned above some basic just a big chunk of metal tools are not gonna be much better than your cheaper option. my borther in law on the other hand breaks tools and parts like its made out of butter....I dont trust him much with my tools no matter what its made out of....


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (BiH)*

that is weird, the cheap impact socket I tried to use for unbolting the lower control arm bolt cracked this past weekend between at 14 mm and a 9/16 socket one broke one striped the bolt head... I switched to autozone manage to get 4/6 out still 2 stuck, wonder if there are anything better.... btw I used that nitrocat dual hammer rated 1000 foot-lb impact gun at 120PSI
wonder if a MAC / Snap-on performs better, the bolt is completely froze into the bushing.
what happened to the infomercial on this MACTOOLS they used to have on TV that have sockets will grip onto stripped nuts,,.. not sure if anyone old enough to remember that back in early 90s.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (dogdog)*

i had a set of each from walmart (standard and metric) that I used for years. IR impact gun 900 ft/lbs of tq. and never broke, thats untill my brother in law decided to use them as hammering rod to remove frozen king pin on his truck. they are still somewhat usable but harbor freight had a sale on their sets which had more sockets so I just replaced them.


----------



## The Strokes (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I didnt know that craftman & mac were made from stanley. I think I'm gonna go with snapon


----------



## drewnashty (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been using Craigslist patiently to catch any high quality tools being sold for the cheaps


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah once in a while you'll find a shop thats going out of business or a mechanic thats getting out of the trade and you can get them for good prices. Even at garage/estate sales because alot of the time the family memebers don't know much about tools. The higher end tools have tighter tolerances my old boss had a ton of Snap-on tools and when you compared the slack in the sockets the Snap-on has less which greatly reduces the chances of you rounding the head of a bolt/nut. Cornwell has pretty nice tools as well if I recall they're a little cheaper than Snap-On & Mac. Matco does as well.


----------



## RobSVT (Jul 21, 2006)

My tool box has a mixture of SK, Snap-on, and Matco. Very little craftsman in my box, mostly due to the inconvenience when working in a shop, and needing a tool for a car that is on your rack right then and needs to be out same day. SK is a good compromise in price and quality and can be obtained through sears online. Most of my chrome and impact sockets are SK. However, all of my hand ratchets that i use are Snap-On. And thats because I have busted too many knuckles with a craftsman ratchet slipping. And when it comes to the tool box...big difference between the tin garbage you buy from craftsman and the rigid, reliable, easy to use boxes from Matco and Snap-on. Load a Craftsman drawer with over 100lbs of tools and open it. Then do the same with a Snap-on or Matco. It's like sliding a hot knife through butter. 

Robert


----------



## Tommy Verrochi (Jul 20, 2009)

Snap-on for whatever you use daily. craftsman/harbor freight for everthing else. Once you use a Snap-on rachet you'll never want to use anything else.


----------



## AtomixMK3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Snapon does make some good tools. The sizes are just about spot on and you don't have to worry about extra play like you would with Harbor Freight tools. For ratchets I prefer Snapon, my sockets are a combination of Armstrong & Craftsman, and wrenches are GearWrench. Snapons screw drivers aren't too over priced and the ergonomics of them is awesome never tore up a screw with them. Only downside with Snapon I see is needing to wait for the tool truck to pull through the area I think once a week or every other week.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

The Strokes said:


> Thanks for the replies. I didnt know that craftman & mac were made from stanley. I think I'm gonna go with snapon


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanley_Tools#Tools


----------



## DogDiesel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Stanley does not make Craftsman*

Craftsman are made by Danaher. Stanley stopped making craftsman in mid 80s.

There are only 3 tool manufacturers in the US.

The original question was why MAC and Snap On were so expensive. Delivery trucks, sales rep and the service to drop by your shop.

Basically, there is little difference in the actual cost of the piece part tool..

I have some of all. I chased a snap on dealer around for 2 years before I got one wrench swapped out. bad tool guy, the tool, well it broke cause I used it hard.

Little annoyed with craftsman giving me a rebuilt wratchet vs new, but each of my wratchets have been swapped at least once. I am not a casual user. They were worn out.

I now only buy tools from a store, I avoid roving dealers. I walk into a store, autoparts store, and the hand tool and walk out with replacement - lifetime guarantee. I won't chase a vender around again.

When I was in the Army we use all of them, and in the end, lifetime guarantee is lifetime guarantee.

I wish I could replace all my tools with the engraved large size on them. I can't work with my glasses on, and I sometime can see the small letters.

My worst tools are my tap & dies. Reading the size is hard even with glasses.

Another thing that annoys me, is it cost as much to replace a missing wrench, or two as the whole set.

My 10mm wrenches and sockets seem to disappear, as my 13mm. So I have a drawer full of extra other sizes.

Wayne


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

my box is mostly snap-on (my good friend is a dealer), huskey, and sk...i am starting to replace some huskey sockets w/ snap-on (when i can find a good deal)...

i just picked up a full 3/8 metric snap-on impact set for $100 off of ebay...they are slightly used, but a lot better than the $300+ msrp...


----------



## Shifted_04 (Jan 6, 2009)

i have mainly craftsman tools as that is what i can afford right now. never really got too into the difference between tool manufacturer's until we had a new snap-on dealer come into the dealership i was working at. with him he had 3 deep well sockets: one by craftsman, one by mac, and one by snap-on. he then had the techs put one on a bolt and nut display he had set up. from this day forward i now know that their is definitely a difference in the engineering between those big three manufacturers. even with something as simple as a deep well socket. for those that are wondering fitment was snap-on, then mac, and lastly craftsman. one major things that most people don't consider is the actual depth inside of the socket. for the average person wrenching... craftsman is fine. when it matters most go with snap-on. do your research though because a lot things are the same quality between mac and snap-on. a lot of the techs where i worked preferred mac compression testers, fuel pressure gauges, etc better than snap-on though.


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

i wouldnt call them overpriced. however, you do pay a premium. you dont get a bentley for vw money now do you? 4 bigger tool truck companies-- snap on, mac, matco and cornwell. snap on and cornwell are on their own, matco is owned by danaher (who now makes craftsman) mac is owned by stanley. so you will see mac and matco tools that look like their store brand counterparts. Cornwell and snap on still make their hard-line tools in the usa. cornwell since 1919, snap on since 1921 since snap on makes hardline products in usa costs are definitively more than the craftsman ratchet that was outsourced to china.


trust me, i was in your shoes when i first started wrenching. My 1st set was craftsman. As i could afford it, i built my tools up. Being i work as a tech, i depend on my tools. There is no go to the store mid way through the day. stuff needs to last. Granted, i own multiple ratchets. but simply put-- a snap on will break once for maybe every 20 times a craftsman does. Also, the fit/finish and way a tool feels in your hand is important when you do it 45 hours a week for what will end up being 40+ yrs.

source craigslist, swap meets, flea markets and pawn shops. used snap on brings the most money. cornwell you can get cheaply as it dont seem to be as well known. mac goes realtively cheaply. matco seriously is same stuff as craftsman pro, i wouldnt even waste my time unless it was a deal some "used" snap on stuff sells more than what it cost new off the truck on e-bay. go figure...

also, dont be afraid of old tools. 1940-1970 was the golden era for usa made overbuilt tools. brands like plomb, proto, black hawk, armstrong, utica, bonney come to mind. You can even find old snap-on tools from the 20's to present, but collectors drive the pre 60's stuff up. ebay is ripe for the pickings for these companies and a lot of others like it who are now long gone or have been bought up and liquidated in buy outs.


----------



## Jetta300 (Dec 29, 2006)

*wizard wrenches*

I have a 7/16 x 1/2 wizard open end wrench that I bought back in 1966 to work on my Rupp Mini-Bike. Still in good shape.


----------



## Jetta300 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well 1966 or somewhere around there anyway.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

I have alot of snap on tools but recently their quality has gone down into the ****ter I now call them Snap Off!!!


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

I agree with the quality of the actual sockets.. less stripped nuts from a poorly designed socket if you are using snap-on


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

The difference is that people who work with their tools every day can not afford to have things break over the course of the day, even if it is warrantied. 

Also how much confidence are you going to have cranking something loose with a 3/8 snap on ratchet and socket vs. a craftsman ratchet and socket haha. Craftsman stuff has cracked many more knuckles than snap on lol


----------



## Matt_TDI16V (Jan 4, 2009)

Every manufacturer has its pros and cons. There's some MATCO products I like better than anyone elses (ratchets), some Snap-On I like better than MATCO's offerings (things like triple square bits, torx, allen hex bit, sockets and especially wrenches). Believe it or not, I really like Craftsmen screwdrivers (or as my Matco dealer joked, mini pry bars). They're cheap, lifetime warranty (and don't care if it's the shaft that broke or just the tip--they'll replace it anyway) and actually hold up reasonably well.

If you intend on wrenching professionally, I can't recommend Snap-On Flank Drive Plus wrenches enough. They grip better than ANYTHING out there and they don't deform or break nearly as easily either. I've used Matco, Craftsmen and S-K (aka Slip n Kill) wrenches under every day conditions and the Snap-Ons plainly outdo them all by a wide margin.

And I was working on very rusted car suspensions in Michigan for a number of years... I abused the crap out of my tools wrenching on rusted hoopties. Those Snap-Ons would often times break free fasteners that other wrenches had already rounded off. They are that damn good.

On the other hand, I hated the long-handle Snap-On 3/8ths drive ratchet I had. It stripped its gears every bit as easy as Craftsmen ratchets. I eventually bought a Matco 3/8ths long handle 60 tooth ratchet. Unbelievable difference. Much finer teeth and due to its design it would NEVER strip out the teeth on the gear. It engaged far more teeth at once than either Craftsmen or Snap-On (I've taken them all apart to find out what the difference is). The head is thinner, fits into tighter spaces, smaller swing arc and I used that thing HARD, every day. 

I would put all my weight and strength on that sucker frequently. I could see the handle bending under the force. After a lot of this abuse, I would eventually break the square drive right off the ratchet. But NEVER did it strip out a tooth. While waiting for my Matco guy to show up, I'd go back to using the Snap-On ratchet and on the very same stubborn fastener it would strip out a tooth or two using just a fraction of the force I was putting on that Matco ratchet every day (time to get out the torch!). Hugely impressive.

Their tools are damn expensive, that's for sure. Also, if you intend on warrantying any of your tools with a truck-based dealer, it's always a good idea first to strike up a good relationship with them, buy some tools in other words. Part of the reason they're so expensive is because of how the dealer system works. And typically the prices you find online are pretty close to what you'll get on the truck because these manufacturers don't want to compete against dealers, they want to support them.

I've seen a couple dealers not want to fix/warranty tools with those who don't purchase anything from their truck... They would do it for me no problems when I'd come across some used tools for cheap, but I had also already purchased a lot of tools for a big sum of money from them and continued to do so. The cost of repairing/replacing tools does initially come out of their pocket (and later reimbursed by the manufacturer). So I can understand that unwillingness to warranty tools for someone who likely won't spend money with them. Just bear that in mind.

Craftsman is pretty easy about warranties for the most part. If the tool is at the store they will replace it no problem. Otherwise you'll have to wait for a new one to be shipped. No receipt required.

EDIT: Also giving a mention for a good impact gun. Ingersoll-Rand's "Titanium" line of impact guns is fantastic. They're very lightweight and hit hard. Rated at 700 ft-lbs (or 1000 ft-lbs of "Nut Busting Torque" as they like to put it... IR's words, not mine!). I've noticed a former co-worker of mine have some issues with his where it didn't last as long as he'd like. I purchased a Matco gun which actually is the very same IR titanium gun, just with a different body. It hits the same and weighs the same, though. You'd be amazed at the stubborn things those guns can remove. I also went the route of Matco because they had a 2 year warranty on what is essentially the same gun. IR's warranty is typically only 1 year.

That's the downside with power tools. Typically never lifetime warranties and expensive.


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

hey just some insight for you... keep an eye out on craigslist... i got a snapon classic76 or 72 i cant remember right off the top of my head and it was full of tools some of them not even used yet and i paid 4000$... The box alone with the stainless top retailed for 4200$ and the wrenches that were snap on and still in the wrapper retailed for 400+.:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

IR Titanium IS the BEST thing they have ever made imo, we've been cranking them 3/8, 1/2, and 3/4 for years no problems and oiled annually lol.

Flank drive is awesome too, just use the box end on chromies. 

Also I have a more course tooth snap on long 3/8 and have gone through 3 ratchet heads in 2 years, my dad has the fine tooth snappy, beats on it just as hard (I do too) and the things fine.:banghead:


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Bang for the buck: Stanley. 

Plus, they manufacture other brands of tools (Husky, Crafstman, MAC) - and have a lifetime warranty. I've never had a bad stanley tool.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

Snapon is overpriced because it's made by overpaid union workers.

Their tools are ok. But every Snapon truck driver I've ever had has been a dick who tries to sell me BS I don't need and bitches about having to warrantee. I use Matco because the guy I have will warranty anything I break without question. So he gets all my money.

I have Craftsman sockets and the screwdrivers are good and Snapon/Matco screwdrivers are like $180.

DO NOT get Craftsman ratchet wrenches they suck soooooo bad.

I suggest you get Craftsman and replace the tools that don't stand up. I'd personally buy a fine tooth ratchet from the tool truck and not use craftsman ratchets which like to reverse when you put a lot of torque on them (resulting in busted knuckles)


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

mechsoldier said:


> Snapon is overpriced because it's made by overpaid union workers.
> 
> Their tools are ok. But every Snapon truck driver I've ever had has been a dick who tries to sell me BS I don't need and bitches about having to warrantee. I use Matco because the guy I have will warranty anything I break without question. So he gets all my money.
> 
> ...




Hell ya! the guys on the snapon trucks are asses and cry when u have to warranty. Ratchets for sure go with a high quality, not craftsman, but craftsman is a good brand. I work right across the street from a sears, so the broken tools are not a big problem lol. 

If your just doing it for a hobby, Craftsman is fine.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

DogDiesel said:


> Craftsman are made by Danaher.


No.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

^ Yes. A few different companies make craftsman stuff.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

Touche.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

look at a craftsman professional series ratchet next to a matco ratchet.
There is no difference other than the matco one says matco on it, and its 50-75% more $.

Also look at a cornwell tool box and a craftsman tool box, they are identical in size and drawer configuration. Cornwell box is 100-200% more$

also, snap on came out with the 80tooth ratchet first. then 3months later matco and craftsman came out with a 80tooth ratchet at the same time. It took mac 6months to come out with a 80 tooth. Now snap on is coming out with a 92 tooth ratchet.


----------



## Dieselson (Jul 21, 2009)

Most of my tools are Craftsman with the exception of some specialty tools. When I was turning wrenches (80's) Craftsman did not have much of a selection; the Mac and Snap guys always tried to get me to "upgrade" and I must say their tools were very nice. In the 80's I bought a steering wheel puller (not craftsman) for somewhere around $20 and the Snap guy showed me his for $90 (I believe) and it did not seem to be a better quality than the unit I purchased. I also like the gear-wrench, and some of Advance and Autozone have come a long way as well in their selections; gear pullers, etc. 

I will say it is nice to have the bragging rights of those name brand tools, but to me it isn't worth the money. Additionally, the truck guys were not as generous on their warranty's as Craftsman. I have seen my coworkers complaining because their tool rep. said the warranty did not cover wearing out, just breakage.

Bottom line: For me Craftsman is the choice unless you need a specialty tool; then again in the past I have bought a Craftsman wrench and put the torch to it bending it just the way I need it.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

Slimjimmn said:


> Now snap on is coming out with a 92 tooth ratchet.


 Snapon has had one for a while. I've had mine for about a year.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

because craftsman makes cheap tools. for example, the combination wrenches, craftsman are made out of a weaker, cheaper metal, therefore they need to be beefier. but then when you need to get the wrench in a tight place you cant. whereas the snap-on wrench will fit because it is made from a better metal and doesnt have the unnecessary girth while being stronger than the craftsman. 

i just started really building my set of tools to be a professional mechanic as well and i am going with the higher quality, i know the better tools will pay for themselves quickly enough


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

mechsoldier said:


> Snapon has had one for a while. I've had mine for about a year.


 U sure its not an 80t ratchet? My snap-on rep said the 92t is coming out jan 1st. he had a "demo" unit on his truck to show people. I think my 80t is good enough though.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

a few of my friends have snap-on's 100 tooth ratchet


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

Slimjimmn said:


> U sure its not an 80t ratchet? My snap-on rep said the 92t is coming out jan 1st. he had a "demo" unit on his truck to show people. I think my 80t is good enough though.


I definitely have a ratchet more than 80 teeth. One of the guys who works for me just bought the 80 tooth matco a couple weeks ago and mine is finer. Maybe yours is some new 92 tooth ratch that has a release button or something?


----------



## CryptoTheSlow (Dec 7, 2010)

All I can add to this thread is I am still using a full set of Snap On flank drive spanners (open one end, ring the other), a Snap On 3/8th ratchet with full sets of shallow and tall flank drive sockets, and a long and short Snap On ratchet screwdriver handles over *20 years* after I bought them. They still feel tight and the flank drive is invaluable when dealing with older nuts n bolts that tend to have the corners rounded by PO's.

These have had 5 years of daily use when I worked as a 'bike mechanic and have been used regularly since. For sure they were expensive and I paid on weekly payments when I got them but when I think of all the tools that have come and gone and broken in various ways over the years since, they are the best value tools I ever bought. Bar the odd surface scratch here and there they look as new too. They are also brilliantly weighted so they feel great to use.

I wouldn't part with them for anything - I'll probably ask to buried with them when it comes to it... they may prove useful


----------



## CryptoTheSlow (Dec 7, 2010)

And having read up some posts - yes these Snap On spanners are delicately slender and can get to places other bulkier (cheaper) ones can't.

**note - my comments are based on Snap On products I bought 2 decades ago, I have no idea if their current range is as good or as superior to the competition as it was then.


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

They are still just as good, can't use ANY other wrench.:thumbup:


----------



## thesumof41is5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gotta say I use my tools almost daily and have or would like to have very little craftsman. I use it all in my jy bag lol. 

But seriosly for 50 bucks i got a needle nose 60* bend, mini cutters, a ratcheting 90 degree scredriver bits and some otther stuff through snap on 

They are the best needle noses and cutters evar. 
Then i got a craftsman gift card for christmas and bought another 90 degree screwdriver and bits, for the jy. 
The craftsman has like 24 teeth, and needs what feels like 30 degrees of movement to engage teeth. The snapon however, for 2 dollars more has 72 teeth, needs 5 degrees of movement to ratchet, and has 0 play and has held up better. 
For generic impact sockets, axle nuts, etc, go harbor freight. I had my car fall on one, and didnt even break. Otherwise, snap on or mac all day for screwdrivers, hand sockets, strippers, crimpers. 

Also klein had a decent selection of old electrical stuff i can get cheap from the flea market. And snap on has starter kits for 698 with everything you need but an impact and jack, and jackstands. PLus a no haggle warranty, that will last forever.


----------



## vwuberalles2003 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Snap on uber alles*

Cragftsman tools will get you through a couple of jobs, and the replacement warranty is good, but theyre not PROFESSIONAL tools. Craftsman=Playskool tools 
Snap On=expensive professional grade tools 
Mac=slightly less expensive professional grade tools 
The difference usually lay in wther or not u are working in the industry. If you are not jobbing, or work on cars to pay your rent, get crapsman. If youre in the industry, get snap on.


----------



## 600dollargli (Dec 16, 2004)

*snap-on and matco*

I've been in the business about 10 years now and like most i started with a Craftsman set. They got me through the first year but buying off the truck has become a necessity. The Craftsman tools were knucklebusters and hard to replace midday without a close Sears nearby. 
I soon realized that the quality far outweighs the high prices. I also found between the Matco and Snap-on dealers, from the assortment I have had, range from good trustworthy guys to the A-holes that just want your money. I've bought mostly Snap-on and couldn't be happier. Though the Matco tools i bought were great in quality and haven't failed me either. Between the 2 brands I've just went with the dealer I liked dealing with more.


----------



## danvw (Sep 15, 2010)

i still have my craftman set i bought 14+/- years ago i have change afew wrenches and sockets but i still have the complete set i am pretty hapy with Cragftsman since i dont work at a shop i have no need for pro quality tools 

i think i have medium quality tools 
my Cragftsman 200+ tool set plus some extra sockets wrenches 
Cragftsman tourque wrench 
tool box from walmart *super cheap 
harbor freight aluminum jack ,jack stands,engine hoist, engine stand
and more i cant remember where i bought some i made

i have built many engines engines and fix many cars like 
honda,ford ,dodge,toyota,nissan,vw,mercedez benz


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

Just to throw another brand out there for hand tools that I've found to be pretty good, is Duralast from Autozone. The reason I went with some Duralast hand tools is because my local Sears moved across town and there's an Autozone on every corner. There are several different levels of Duralast and I can only recommend the top of the line... but I don't think they have a specific name for it, you just have to feel them out. Supposedly, Duralast contracted the same tool designer that Snap-On uses. You will find that some of the Duralast tools look and feel every bit as a Snap-On... laugh if you want to. Performance is a touchy subject but I think the Duralast performs very like the Snap-On. IMO, it's Snap-On>Duralast>Craftsman in performance. Like I said, the reason I went out on a limb and tried Duralast is because I had heard rumors of Sears dropping Craftsman amid the economic downturn, where Autozone has been growing in business and you can find them more easily than Starbucks. 

Duralast's good points are that the warranty is as equal to any in the business and the fact that there are MANY more Autozones than Sears, I think the Duralast > Craftsman. Autozone does have loss prevention measures that might make the warranty a bit of a hassle if you are the kind of person that changes phone numbers and addresses every 6 months, or if you can't remember your old numbers... but you just have to speak with the Store Manager or District Manager and it'll be solved in store. Obviously this could be a problem buying Duralast second hand.

A bad point is that although Duralast has a fantastic couple of ratchets, ratcheting wrenches, and other hand tools... they lack the shear number of tool options that Snap-On and Craftsman have. Also, they have some DOGS in their lineup that although they carry same lifetime warranty, I wouldn't trust lasting 3 months. This doesn't help the name of Duralast Tools. Which brings me to another point... just because your Duralast ignition wire set leaked water and shorted out, doesn't mean that Duralast Tools are built with the same QC. It's not Willie Wonka making every single part with the same name on it.

If you are a serious enthusiast, I recommend picking up at least a 3/8" ratchet and see if you aren't impressed with quality+cost+ease of replacement.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

speaking as a mechanic (meaning what i do for a living), I've found out (the hard & hurtful way) like a lot of us that the reason for the over price of name brand tools (snap-on, matco) is due to their reliability, endurance and supposed lifetime warranty. Like a few other mechanics I know, we've had to chase a few dealers in their truck to get a wrench changed out. if your a mechanic for a living, you'll invest in your tools because you want them accessible to produce money (meaning the tool isn't damaged waiting in the drawer until you go to sears to exchange it). 

if your a weekender/shade tree mechanic then craftsman will suit you fine for the "occasional" wrenching needed to repair your vehicle. you've also got to look at the price/return ratio. sears knows that a wrench that's occasionally used while rarely show itself damaged looking to be replaced. that's who mainly market for, the "weekender"(remember all those father's day gift adds?)

as far as my experience working with all name brand tools out there in the past 14 years, i can truly say that i still use and guarantee the following:
1) sk impact sockets (don't rust like snap on when near/in water)
2) snap-on wrenches (get the long ones)(i used a few sk's but the snap's are a bit better)
3) sk chrome sockets (snap-on is too expensive and sk does the same job for less money)
4) matco, sk & snap-on ratchets (used them all out there and these are the one's that took the most beatings & lived) 
5) snap-on swivel sockets chrome
6) sk swivel sockets impact
7) ingersol-rand & sk air impact guns/ratchets & cut tools.
8) fluke or equivalent of multi-meter (there alot of good multi-meters out there now not just fluke anymore)
9) power probe 3 (i know that i mentioned multi-meters above but this is a must have tool instaed of running wires and jumpers)
10) otc for chisels,pry-bars,pullers, installers & misc.
11) the bone creeper (most comfy and long lasting)
12) matco,mac & snap on tool boxes & carts
13) otc & launch for scanners

hope this helps a few of you out there.


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

I started out with craftsman, like everyone else. Worked my way up to Matco, MAC and snapon. I like to buy tools I know will out live me, literally. 
We only have one tool dealer now, snapon, because no one else will come to our shop because we may not be there when they are (we're on call and travel a lot). Snap on shows up every week, doesn't care if we're there or not. Turns out he is a factory rep., not a franchise owner, so he gets paid no matter what. Guy makes stupidly awesome deals all the time. before this, I didn't like to deal with snap on because the dealers were douche bags.
As for tool boxes, yeah, get the best you can afford. A good box is a great investment. I got a 3 bay matco box with stainless steel top, with a $1000 worth of free tools for $4000. List was $10000. It was special ordered and the buyer backed out and stuck the franchise owner with it. Just have to look for those deals
Pics of said box:








The snap on guy offered me $8000 for it, I'm looking to trade it. Not big enough anymore:laugh:


----------



## 631vr6 (Jan 19, 2011)

suck my balls


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

Got a buddy that drives his own Matco truck. He told me, "When you're tired of busting your knuckles up and buying hydrogen peroxide, come talk to me." They're more expensive because they're better. People depend on them to make a living, not just fixing a push mower on the weekend. I have Matco wrenches, never going back. I'll only buy crapsman for sockets, so when they break I can easily get new ones.


----------



## JackHass (Aug 13, 2010)

You definitely pay a premium. But there is a difference in quality!


----------



## GypsyR (Jan 18, 2006)

Ten year old thread. Yawn.


----------

